#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Ведическая интерпретация Дхаммапады

## Михаил Шебунин

Сегодня прочитал следующий вайшнавский фрагмент перевода Дхаммапады: "Найдутся глупцы, которые в будущем станут утверждать, будто я позволял есть мясную пищу и сам ел мясо, но знай же, что (...) я никому не позволял есть мяса, не позволяю сейчас и никогда не позволю в будущем, нигде, ни при каких обстоятельствах и ни в каком виде; это раз и навсегда запрещено для всех и каждого". И другой афоризм из Дхаммапады: "Тот, кто в надежде обрести счастье мучит или убивает другие живые существа, которые тоже стремятся к счастью, закрывает себе путь к счастью в следующей жизни".
 Понятно, что переводы, по крайней мере первого фрагмента, недостаточно точные, но ссылки на первоисточник к сожалению отсутствуют. Я сейчас сразу не могу сориентироваться - какую из глав Дхаммапады можно проинтерпретировать подобным образом? Приводятся и ещё два афоризма Будды: "Не убивай быка, который пашет твои поля" и "не потворствуй чревоугодию, которое сопряжено с убийством животных". Источники последних афоризмов вообще не указаны.
 Срединное отношение Будды к млеччхам известно, но меня в данном случае интересует именно степень допустимости вайшнавских интерпретаций.

----------


## До

> И другой афоризм из Дхаммапады: "Тот, кто в надежде обрести счастье мучит или убивает другие живые существа, которые тоже стремятся к счастью, закрывает себе путь к счастью в следующей жизни".


В переводе Топорова:
X.131 Кто, ища счастья для себя, налагает наказание на существа, желающие счастья, тот после смерти не получит счастья. 

131. ”One who, while seeking happiness, oppresses with violence other living beings who also desire happinesss, will not find happiness hereafter.” (Dhammapada by Ven.Sri Acarya Duddharakkhita, Budha Vacana Trust, Bangalore) (С вайшнавского сайта где первая, прямо таки жемчужная, цитата не приводится.)

131. He who for the sake of happiness hurts others who also want happiness, shall not hereafter find happiness. (С сайта Animal Rights and the Dhammapada).

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> В переводе Топорова:
> X.131 Кто, ища счастья для себя, налагает наказание на существа, желающие счастья, тот после смерти не получит счастья


.
Спасибо. Смысловое соответствие налицо. А как бы всё-таки найти фрагмент из Дхаммапады, хоть сколько-нибудь соответствующий "жемчужной цитате"?! Цитата приведена Адираджа дасом.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Посмотрел через электронный переводчик первую Вашу ссылку на сайт Прабхупады. Там есть цитата из Ланкаватара-сутры: "Еда мяса, которую я не разрешил никому, я не разрешаю и не буду разрешать". То есть почти дословное совпадение с "жемчужной цитатой". Вы ведь, кажется, переводили Ланкаватара-сутру? Может это цитата из неё? Значит, Адираджа дас просто ошибся сутрами...

----------


## До

Вот нашел по слову "Adiraja" на английском:



> "To avoid causing terror to living beings, let the disciple refrain from eating meat...the food of the wise is that which is consumed by the sadhus (holy men), it does not consist of meat... There may be some *foolish people in the future* who will say I permitted meat-eating and that I partook of meat myself, but meat-eating I have not permitted to anyone, I do not permit, I will not permit meat-eating in any form in future, in any manner and in any place. It is unconditionally prohibited for all." 
> *Lord Buddha*


Не сказано, что это Дхаммапада.

В другом линке



> Buddha established the principle of "ahimsa", non-violence, and vegetarianism as fundamental steps on the path of self-awareness. In the "Lankavatara-sutra" he states thus: "To avoid terror to living beings, let the disciple refrain from eating meat ... the food of the wise is that which is consumed by the "sadhus" [holy men]; it does not consist of meat. ... There may be some *foolish people in the future* who will say that I permitted meat-eating and that I partook of meat myself, but ... meat-eating I have not permitted to anyone, I do not permit, I will not permit meat-eating in any form, in any manner and in any place; it is unconditionally prohibited for all."


Вот восьмая глава Ланкаватары (Suzuki).

----------


## До

На счет Дхаммапады интересны 129-130 строфы. Некоторые переводят как "быть причиной убийства", а некоторые "принуждать к убийству". Что там на самом деле?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Спасибо за ссылки! Теперь очевидно, что была ошибка Адираджы даса. Цитата из Ланкаватара-сутры, а он писал: "В "Дхаммападе", предвидя возможные отступления от его учения, Господь Будда говорит..." - далее следует приведённая цитата.
По поводу 129-130 строф Дхаммапады. Топоров переводил как "понуждать к убийству". Пожалуй, это всё-таки вернее.

----------


## Ассаджи

> На счет Дхаммапады интересны 129-130 строфы. Некоторые переводят как "быть причиной убийства", а некоторые "принуждать к убийству". Что там на самом деле?


Там понудительный залог желательного наклонения:

http://ccbs.ntu.edu.tw/DBLM/olcourse...g/gatha129.htm

----------


## PampKin Head

Можно посмотреть сами происшествия, которые привели к данному высказыванию Будды.

http://www.buddhanet.net/filelib/pdf...llustrated.zip

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

Уважаемые!
А нет ли где в сети ксилографий (фото, скан и т.п.) с оригинала Дхаммапады?

----------


## Ассаджи

Здравствуйте, Alex!




> А нет ли где в сети ксилографий (фото, скан и т.п.) с оригинала Дхаммапады?


Есть оригинал:
http://koleso.netherweb.com/dhamma/lib/dhammapada.htm

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

С благодарностью к Ассаджи!
Вы не совсем правильно меня поняли.
Мне нужен текст на пали и хотелось бы транслит к нему.
Спасибо.

----------


## sergey

> Мне нужен текст на пали и хотелось бы транслит к нему.


Насколько я знаю, палийский канон записывался буквами разных языков. 



> Затем они были записаны алфавитами тем (_видимо - тех,_ sergey) стран, где осуществлялась запись.


http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=5118

----------


## Топпер

> Сегодня прочитал следующий вайшнавский фрагмент перевода Дхаммапады: "Найдутся глупцы, которые в будущем станут утверждать, будто я позволял есть мясную пищу и сам ел мясо, но знай же, что (...) я никому не позволял есть мяса, не позволяю сейчас и никогда не позволю в будущем, нигде, ни при каких обстоятельствах и ни в каком виде; это раз и навсегда запрещено для всех и каждого". ....
>  Понятно, что переводы, по крайней мере первого фрагмента, недостаточно точные, но ссылки на первоисточник к сожалению отсутствуют. Я сейчас сразу не могу сориентироваться - какую из глав Дхаммапады можно проинтерпретировать подобным образом? Приводятся и ещё два афоризма Будды: "Не убивай быка, который пашет твои поля" и "не потворствуй чревоугодию, которое сопряжено с убийством животных". Источники последних афоризмов вообще не указаны.
>  Срединное отношение Будды к млеччхам известно, но меня в данном случае интересует именно степень допустимости вайшнавских интерпретаций.


По моему это ложь от кришнаитов. В строфах Дхаммапады нет такого про мясо. Но это нормальное положение для кришнаитов. Они любят искажать Дхамму. Одна критика имперсоналистов под которыми они подразумевают буддистов, чего стоит.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> По моему это ложь от кришнаитов. В строфах Дхаммапады нет такого про мясо.


Всё верно. До1 помог разобраться: первая цитата из Ланкаватара-сутры. Дело не во лжи, просто Адираджа дас неверно указал источник цитирования. 




> Но это нормальное положение для кришнаитов. Они любят искажать Дхамму. Одна критика имперсоналистов под которыми они подразумевают буддистов, чего стоит.


К сожалению, это так. Впрочем, в своей критике они в значительной мере следуют традиции в своей парампаре. Там всегда нещадно крушили и буддистов, и адвайтистов, и прочих "имперсоналистов"... Прабхупада же добавил ещё больше категоричности в оценках.

----------

